# 7-Button-Mouse einrichten (Trust MI 6900Z)

## musv

Hab mir vorige Woche mal eine neue Mouse geleistet. Aber irgendwie bekomm ich die Buttons nicht so hin, wie ich das gerne möchte. Bzw. werden die gar nicht alle vollständig erkannt.

Und zwar das Teil hier:

http://www.ciao.de/Trust_XpertClick_Laser_Combi_Mouse_MI_6900Z__2507435

Die Mouse wird folgendermaßen erkannt:

1. Anschluß über PS/2:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

```

2. Anschluß über USB

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=05fe Product=3002 Version=0110

N: Name="HOLTEK Wired Laser Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

H: Handlers=mouse1 event3 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

Die Mouse hat folgende Buttons (sieht man auch auf dem Bild):

Linker + Rechter Mousebutton, 

Scrollrad nach oben und unten

Scrollrad als Clickbuttons nach links und rechts

3 Buttons an der linken Seite.

Besonderheit: der mittlere Mousebutton fehlt. 

Rumexperimentiert hab ich mit folgenden Seiten:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse/Individual_Configurations

Meine derzeitige xorg.conf:

```

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Name"          "HOLTEK Wired Laser Mouse"

    Option      "Buttons"       "9"

    Option      "evBits" "+1-2"

    Option      "keyBits" "~272-287"

    Option      "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

```

Hab auch schon damit rumprobiert:

```

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option     "CorePointer"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option     "Name"          "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option     "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

    Option     "Resolution"    "800"

```

Das Problem ist, daß die 3 Buttons an der Seite nicht als eigene Buttons erkannt werden.

xev zeigt mir an:

Linker und rechter Mouse-Button (richtig): 1 und 3

Mouserad nach oben und unten (richtig): 4 und 5

Mouserad nach links und rechts (meinetwegen auch richtig): 6 und 7

Mousebuttons an der Seite (falsch): 7 6 6

Da bei dieser Mouse (wie ich im Nachhinein erst feststellte) der mittlere Mouse-Button ( Nr. 2) fehlt, würde ich gerne diesen Button auf den mittleren Seitenbutton mappen. Das Problem dabei ist, daß die 3 Seitenbuttons nicht mal als eigenständige Buttons erkannt werden.

Mit xvbindkeys und xvkbd sowie imwheel hab ich noch nicht rumprobiert, da ich ja wahrscheinlich erstmal die Buttons richtig erkennen müßte. Alles ButtonMapping, Ändern von Buttons von 7 auf 9, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 ...",  evBits, keyBits, relBits in der xorg.conf hat nichts gebracht. Das X will einfach nicht die 3 Mouse-Buttons an der Seite als eigenständige Buttons erkennen.

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?Last edited by musv on Tue Jul 03, 2007 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Die Optionen Buttons und Protocol sind für den evdev Treiber nutzlos.

Da dieser treiber zum einen die Anzahl der Mouse-Buttons von der Mouse abfragt. Und zum anderen auch das passende Protokoll selbst erkennt.

Funktioniert es mit dem generic mouse treiber, wenn du den treiber mit dem passende Protokoll + anzahl der Buttons konfigurierst?

Was steht in der Xorg.0.log vom evdev treiber?

----------

## musv

evdev-Protokoll - /var/log/Xorg.0.conf:

```

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Core Pointer

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Found 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Found 5 mouse buttons

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configuring 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configured 7 mouse buttons

...

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: 3 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 7 buttons.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Wenn ich als Mouse-Protokoll ExplorerPS/2 oder auto angeb, hab genau dasselbe Problem.

Bei Buttons=7 werden die beiden Buttons (Mausrad links und rechts) als 6 und 7 erkannt, die 3 Buttons an der Seite ebenfalls.

Bei Buttons=9 bekommen sowohl die beiden Mausradbuttons 8 und 9, die 3 Seitenbuttons ebenfalls.

Dem Button-Mapping konnte ich bisher noch keine sinnvolle Änderung abringen.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> evdev-Protokoll - /var/log/Xorg.0.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).
> ...

 

hmm laut den evdev ausgaben passt alles, zumindestens die gesamt anzahl der Buttons (9). Das ganze sieht für mich danach aus, als ob die mouse nur in zusammenarbeit des windows treibers die seitlichen tasten als seperate Tasten darstellt.

----------

## musv

Hab mir mittlerweile angewöhnt, an die jeweiligen Firmen zu schreiben, wenn die wieder mal den Treiber vergessen haben. Ich weiß zwar, daß die Antwort immer dieselbe ist, aber ich halte es einfach mal für notwendig, denen mitzuteilen: "Hallo, es gibt noch eine Welt außerhalb von M$ und auch diese Leute kaufen eure Produkte." Skype hat's mittlerweile endlich begriffen und treibt die Linux-Entwicklung ganz gut voran, wenn auch die Linux-Version noch immer weit hinter der Win-Version zurückhängt. Ahead hat NeroLinux auf GTK2 umgestellt. Und nüchtern betrachtet, ist Nero einfach ein gutes Brennprogramm und eine gute Alternative, falls k3b mal nicht will.

Auch wenn ich OpenSource bevorzuge, finde es trotzdem lobenswert, daß sie auch Hersteller von Hardware und propietärer Software bei Linux engagieren. Deswegen mein kleiner Aufruf hier:

Wenn irgendwo die Hardware noch nicht so will wie sie soll, weil es noch keine Treiber gibt, schreibt die Firmen an!

Meine E-Mail an Trust: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe mir letzte Woche die Mouse:
> 
> MI-6900Z Laser Combi Mouse
> ...

 

Deren Antwort: *Support2.de@trust.com wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> die Computerprodukte von Trust wurden ausschließlich für
> ...

 

----------

## tazinblack

Vielleicht sollten da einfach mehr Leute hinmailen, dann würden die vielleicht feststellen, dass es sich doch lohnt auch Linuxtreiber zu entwickeln.

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollten da einfach mehr Leute hinmailen, dann würden die vielleicht feststellen, dass es sich doch lohnt auch Linuxtreiber zu entwickeln.

 

im falle der Mouse sollte es reichen, wenn alle mousetasten normale Tasten "events" generieren würden.

----------

